# OSGi Filter Syntax



## Siassei (11. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich verzweifle so langsam an den OSGi-Filter. Wo kann ich die Key-Words für den Filter auslesen?
z.B. (objectClass=foo.bar.MyService) ?
In der offiziellen Doku "OSGi Service Platform ... Core Specification" werde ich nicht fündig :-(
Ich suche zur Zeit nach dem Schlüsselwort, mit dem ich den Resolver einen Bundle-SymbolicName übergeben kann.

Gruß,
  Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Feb 2011)

du suchst einen service der aus einem bestimmten bundle kommt? wieso das denn? Damit verlierst du doch die flexibilität.

btw: hast du mal drüber nachgedacht Spring DM / Equinox gemini blueprint / apache aries blueprint zu verwenden?

imo sollte man OSGi nicht programmieren (manchmal geht es nicht anders, aber ich sehe bei dir jetzt keinen grund dafür)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Feb 2011)

Ach ja die keys kann jeder setzen wie er bock hat. Aber wenn du in der equinox console services eingibst siehst du sie auch 

Nachtrag: ich hab in der OSGi Spec die Standard properties gefunden (core specification 5.2.5)

Automatisch von Framework gesetzte Properties (können nicht verändert werden)

objectClass
service.id

optional:

service.description
service.ranking
service.vendor


----------

